# light brown discharge from 7dpo???



## loramac

Hiya....

newbie here!!Had light brown discharge from 7dpo??Not a heavy discharge just a bit in pants(sorry - tmi?)AF due on 9th???Keeping my fingers crossed this is a good sign? Any ideas ladies? Did a cheap free test I got with OPKs this morn and negative...not good for PMA that!!!Oh have also had sore boobs since bout 8dpo???This baby making is making me crazy!!!xx:wacko::dust:


----------



## Lou B

Hi

Had similar thing yesterday. Pinky peachy tinge. We have same af due date. Do you temp? My temp went up this morning from 36.65 tp 36.89C. You had any other symptoms other than sore boobs? Cramps?

Hope it's your lucky month! :hugs: xx


----------



## loramac

Not been temping...the thought makes me feel stressed and lets face it this whole palava is bloody stressful enough!!Hahaha!!!I had some cramps but before the discharge....felt a wee bit dizzy a couple of times but dont know if Im getting all this cause Ive been on here reading!!!You had anything else??


----------



## Lou B

I read somewhere that cramps often occur before implantation bleeding/spotting, which kinda makes sense, so you never know it could be your time! 

Yeah, (.)(.)s are sore, even feel it when I come down the stairs, and I'm wearing a bra. Never normally this bad and only usually sore a day or two before af. Had cramps for 3 days. Felt different for both DH and me when we :sex: last night, lol he said it felt cramped, like there was a blockage, :shrug: sorry tmi! Told myself I wouldn't test but hubby leaving Mon for 2 weeks in Egypt for work so am going to test using first response in a bit. FX'd for you hun xx


----------



## loramac

ooohhh....sounds good!!!Ill keep my fingers crossed!!When you gonna do the test???Have felt the sore boobness going down stairs and just walking...musta been stomping!!!I feel like im just trying to convince myself every twitch and 'symptom' is the big bfp coming....god i hope so!!!!x


----------



## Lou B

loramac said:


> ooohhh....sounds good!!!Ill keep my fingers crossed!!When you gonna do the test???Have felt the sore boobness going down stairs and just walking...musta been stomping!!!I feel like im just trying to convince myself every twitch and 'symptom' is the big bfp coming....god i hope so!!!!x

Have done test!!! And got a BFP! :happydance: So excited! Only 11dpo but FRER picked it up. Maybe you should test hun? Good luck!!! xxx


----------



## loramac

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!awww...thats lovely news!!!Well done!!!Just keep your fingers crossed we are on the same track......eeek!!!!sorry if this is a bit stalker like but did you have the spotting for just a couple of days??Ive still got the tiniest amount??x


----------



## loramac

ps...your hubby will be heading off with a big smile on his face!!!!


----------



## Lou B

loramac said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!awww...thats lovely news!!!Well done!!!Just keep your fingers crossed we are on the same track......eeek!!!!sorry if this is a bit stalker like but did you have the spotting for just a couple of days??Ive still got the tiniest amount??x

Yeah, he's got a kind of stunned grin on his face at the moment! Not sure it's sunk in fully yet! :)

Don't be silly, not a stalker at all, I'd want to know the same. No, almost unnoticeable really. Just slightly darker with a pink/peachy tinge. lasted for one day. No brown or red like you read on websites. When you due for af? Please keep me posted, I can't wait to hear about your BFP! :hugs: xx


----------



## wanabe22

aww...sorry just had to have a nose through this thread as iv been having cramps/pains/twinges on both sides..alternating since around monday/tues time! im not 100% when i OV this month as i dnt temp or anything.tues i just assumed it was cramps of OV but still??!! maybe i OV early this month..not sure..maybe very wishfull thinking ah! 
i have to say... omg...congrats hun on ur BFP AND FX FOR ALL XX


----------



## loramac

Lou B said:


> loramac said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!awww...thats lovely news!!!Well done!!!Just keep your fingers crossed we are on the same track......eeek!!!!sorry if this is a bit stalker like but did you have the spotting for just a couple of days??Ive still got the tiniest amount??x
> 
> Yeah, he's got a kind of stunned grin on his face at the moment! Not sure it's sunk in fully yet! :)
> 
> Don't be silly, not a stalker at all, I'd want to know the same. No, almost unnoticeable really. Just slightly darker with a pink/peachy tinge. lasted for one day. No brown or red like you read on websites. When you due for af? Please keep me posted, I can't wait to hear about your BFP! :hugs: xxClick to expand...


Hmmm.....im getting suspicious it may be nasty witchy!!!:growlmad:I totally went google crazy when it happened though cuz I dont get spotting from af till 3 days before....every month...so when i saw it 8 days before I wondered what the hell was going on!!!I googled and some say just a tiny amount almost unnoticeble others say up to 3 days...i dont like it any way!!!Hurry up tuesday so I no one way or another!!!Have had random other things but havnt told hubby cuz dont wanna jinx myself!!Bit of dizzyness, bit pukey couple of times and sore boobs getting worse towards the night...hmmmmmmm....psychsomatic perhaps(big word there!!!)

Bet your loving tonight...must be the best feeling!:happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## loramac

wanabe22 said:


> aww...sorry just had to have a nose through this thread as iv been having cramps/pains/twinges on both sides..alternating since around monday/tues time! im not 100% when i OV this month as i dnt temp or anything.tues i just assumed it was cramps of OV but still??!! maybe i OV early this month..not sure..maybe very wishfull thinking ah!
> i have to say... omg...congrats hun on ur BFP AND FX FOR ALL XX


Whens your af due chick???x:flower:


----------



## wanabe22

14/15th..so bloody long away:( . not sure when i OV as dnt temp so not sure how many dpo iam to even know when to test lol. i thought the cramps maybe OV cramps but i have never had cramps /pain around OV time so im hoping hun! xx


----------



## loramac

welll...i had some cramping going on bout 4,5,6 dpo...now having some spotting...maybe this really is our month?????Oh I hope so chick....would love it if the first time I ever put a comment on here the 2 people who replied and me got bfp??????Lou already got hers so lets just fx and pray?????xx:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::af::af::af::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wanabe22

Fx for ya! that must be asign hun! iv no spotting or nowt...well yet! but then i mite need a miracle lol ! so when will u test? xx


----------



## loramac

hmmmm....dunno....trying desperately not to think about it yet am in here all the time!!Think im gonna just wait till tues when witchy is due cuz I am convinced even putting comments on here and talking about 'symptoms' is gonna jinx me!!!what will you do??xx


----------



## wanabe22

so tempting to test but i may wait till Af is due..will be so hard.i could just do it know even tho i know i wudnt get an acurate result lol. xx


----------



## Lou B

You girls are being really good. I was going to wait until wednesday when my af is due but hubby wanted me to test so he would know before he went away. Good luck girls and lots and lots of :dust: to you!! I hope you get your perfect Xmas present xx


----------



## loramac

thank chick!!!I am attempting the old PMA....very hard though...i dont want to get hyped up then af gets here and makes me cry!!!

I started temping but it stressed me out so i have nothing but fingers crossed to rely on...hope your seeing some temp rises...is that what you should see??Dip for implantation...oh just hope its good!!!!:kiss::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wanabe22

awww thanxu lou! how many dpo were u? well iv got over aweek to wait . could i pull both ya brains on something. i was "roughly" due OV on tues(never had OV pain or signs to tell me i do). i could have OV early this cycle..i came on 17th nov. if and a big if..them cramps/pains are a sign..i started with the cramping 1st dec. they say cramping can start as early as 1dpo. so when would u test or do you think that theory sounds crazzyyyyyy! xx


----------



## Lou B

loramac said:


> thank chick!!!I am attempting the old PMA....very hard though...i dont want to get hyped up then af gets here and makes me cry!!!
> 
> I started temping but it stressed me out so i have nothing but fingers crossed to rely on...hope your seeing some temp rises...is that what you should see??Dip for implantation...oh just hope its good!!!!:kiss::dust::dust::dust:

Yeah, my temp has been 36.65-70 since ov and then this morning it went up to 36.89, which suggests a possible triphasic pattern. Sorry, tmi, but hubby and I :sex: last night and it felt strange. He said it felt like it was cramped up there, lol. That along with the funny coloured cm yesterday and sore boobs made us think that something was different. He couldn't wait til fmu tomorrow, so I did a test this afternoon. Just going to keep everything crossed that everything continues to go well. My poor sister recently m/c'd at 7 weeks. Good luck hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## loramac

hmmmm...thought the brown had stopped cuz was v v light yest but now its back only when i wipe....having a kind of hot shooting pain type thing low down now. fera its the witch. Not having a good day...feel i could cry at the thought of trying again!Just want a bfp now!xx


----------



## Lou B

wanabe22 said:


> awww thanxu lou! how many dpo were u? well iv got over aweek to wait . could i pull both ya brains on something. i was "roughly" due OV on tues(never had OV pain or signs to tell me i do). i could have OV early this cycle..i came on 17th nov. if and a big if..them cramps/pains are a sign..i started with the cramping 1st dec. they say cramping can start as early as 1dpo. so when would u test or do you think that theory sounds crazzyyyyyy! xx

I have read on websites that cramps can start really early. I've had that during previous months, which ended in BFN, but I think we conceived, but the bean didn't stick because a lot of the symptoms I had during those months, I'm having now too. I'm now 12dpo. Tested 11dpo using FRER. So not long now. I know the wait is just crap, but it'll come around soon. Good luck and let me know how you get on! :hugs: xx


----------



## Lou B

loramac said:


> hmmmm...thought the brown had stopped cuz was v v light yest but now its back only when i wipe....having a kind of hot shooting pain type thing low down now. fera its the witch. Not having a good day...feel i could cry at the thought of trying again!Just want a bfp now!xx

Implantation cramps can last for a few days. As long as it's scanty and not a full af flow, you are in with a very good chance hun! When you going to test? :hugs: xx


----------



## loramac

Lou B said:


> loramac said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm...thought the brown had stopped cuz was v v light yest but now its back only when i wipe....having a kind of hot shooting pain type thing low down now. fera its the witch. Not having a good day...feel i could cry at the thought of trying again!Just want a bfp now!xx
> 
> Implantation cramps can last for a few days. As long as it's scanty and not a full af flow, you are in with a very good chance hun! When you going to test? :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Hey...went and bought a test...no frer so just got a normal one....not daring to even look at it just now!!:dohh:

I swear what im getting is so light its practically unnoticeble(sp!!)but i no its there!!!The cramp isnt like a full af but just kind of hot?!

I think im gonna cave and test with fmu tomo...hubby is trying to convince me to do now but im to scared!!!!Tomo will be 13dpo - does a norm test work then i wonder???

Thanks for listening to my worrying!!!Hope your feeling just fabby today!!!:hugs::af::af::af:


----------



## Lou B

Anytime hun! It sounds like it's doing your head in so may be time to test in the morning. Which test you get? CB? Good luck!!! Lots of sticky :dust: comin at you! xx


----------



## wanabe22

hi..how is everyone? any news? i had more cramps yesterday..hadnt seen hubby for couple days and within an hour of picking him up i started having cramps and twinges in both sides.told him and he was like thats weird! still have no idea how many dpo iam so dont know when to test..any advice? xx


----------



## sammynashley

wanabe22 said:


> hi..how is everyone? any news? i had more cramps yesterday..hadnt seen hubby for couple days and within an hour of picking him up i started having cramps and twinges in both sides.told him and he was like thats weird! still have no idea how many dpo iam so dont know when to test..any advice? xx



hiya hun. sorry for crashing this thread, but AF visited me the same day as you 17th nov. i ov'd on the 30th nov. i have a 28 day cycle and i'm currently on 7dpo, have you had any symptoms?

:dust: :dust:


----------



## sjdrocit

Hi, sorry to crash the post.

I have had 4 shows so far this month, was rather worried, I bedded same day as my first show, so I know that wasnt a sign. My last AF was 31st Oct, I have been having 38-39 day cycles lately, and Im due on tomorrow, but have been feeling sicky last week or so on n off, was sick 26th November, only bedded once last month on the 18th, had a show 24th and 27th but only showed when went to loo and once or twice the day. Then was ill and been having cramps on right side, but also more central tonight.

I have a stretched right tube, so higher risk of ectopic thanks to a 20cm ovarian cyst had removed in april, *got stitch as im typing ugh* was diagnosed with PCOS but dr said no sign of it now, and im 20st.

Sam


----------



## wanabe22

sammy...oh so its not imposs that i could have OV early then and i bedded on the 30th!...duno y but that date sticks in my mind !! maybe a sign ah! oh FX hun! so i "could " be 8dpo then now! iv had cramps/twinges/ tired and just felt different!
hi sjdrocit.. FX xx


----------



## sammynashley

wanabe22 said:


> sammy...oh so its not imposs that i could have OV early then and i bedded on the 30th!...duno y but that date sticks in my mind !! maybe a sign ah! oh FX hun! so i "could " be 8dpo then now! iv had cramps/twinges/ tired and just felt different!
> hi sjdrocit.. FX xx



you could have ov'd how long are your cycles? and do you use opk's? i used them this cycle i ov'd on the 30th and bedded all around that time. been having symptoms and feeling different, got my testthrough the post today really wanna poas but fighting the urge 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## wanabe22

28 day cycles.na dont temp. im testing on thurs! xx


----------



## sammynashley

cool, we could of ov'd on the same day hun! i must admit i did a cheapie test this afternoon and as i expected bfn but its still too early and ic aren't that great to test with either, have you had any symptoms yet

:dust: :dust:


----------



## wanabe22

I know the last post was couple weeks ago but gee iv just noticed...3 of us 5 who posted here ..got BFP!!! xx


----------



## loramac

yes its lovely news for the three ladies - congratulations to you all...not so good for the two who are still waiting.


----------



## tahiyya

wanabe22 said:


> Fx for ya! that must be asign hun! iv no spotting or nowt...well yet! but then i mite need a miracle lol ! so when will u test? xx

Ok, I'm a goof... But what does the "3" on your test pic mean?? :)


----------



## cb5

I am unsure how many dpo I am but if I O'd when I think I did, I'd be about 7 dpo. I have had a clearish, brown discharge and some mild cramping for the past few hours and am getting really worried. Is this AF or is this IB?? I wish there was an easy way to tell but you girls all sound like you had similar experiences and then got a BFP so I'm crossing my fingers! Also, I know this strand is pretty old so sorry to open it back up but you ladies are describing my situation exactly!


----------



## Lou B

Hi, wow this is such a blast from the past! Was nice to re-read this thread, so thanks for getting in touch :)

Ironically I'm 8 dpo first go at trying for babes number 2, so we're in similar situation hoping for a BFP. Had cramping for 4 days now and high temps, but BFN this morning so who knows.

Yes, I remember getting a pinky/orange colour. It wasn't clear, but everyone is different so I hope this is your month!

Good luck and keep us posted :hugs:


----------

